# Honda eu6500is 200rpm surge help



## Goodyearwing1 (Oct 10, 2016)

hey guys I have a 2015 honda eu6500is generator &I just used during hurricane Matthew I just did a full carb job cleaning about 1 month ago and have used since(just starting up to run) 

We got hit with hurricane Matthew here in Florida pretty bad, lost power Friday @7am thru just now Saturday @ 10:30PM

I have both 20A plugs being used, running 2 refrigerators , 1 stand up deep freezer and also a complete entertainment system for the kids(Wi and tv) coffee pot. 

Running- the the first 4 hours on eco throttle the was a little fluctuation on rpm of 2800 to 2600 rpm.... almost like a shudder.. the rest of the use it ran at about 3000 rpm smoother. I added seafoam, and never **** it down till just now

Is that normal on eco throttle since the fridges would essentially pull different amounts of power or????

Thanks ahead of time guys, just want to make sure my like new is doing the job correctly cause it seems to be just checking. Owners manual is very vague


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Goodyearwing1 said:


> Running- the the first 4 hours on eco throttle the was a little fluctuation on rpm of 2800 to 2600 rpm.... almost like a shudder.. the rest of the use it ran at about 3000 rpm smoother.
> 
> Is that normal on eco throttle since the fridges would essentially pull different amounts of power or????


Yes, when the compressor(s) engage on a fridge, the power demand may triple for a second or two, which would cause the throttle and engine speed to jump a bit when Eco-Throttle is ON.


----------



## Goodyearwing1 (Oct 10, 2016)

It is a invertor generator, is that ok/normal


----------

